# Dovetail saw sharpening



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

For Xmas, the wife gave me this Richardson dovetail saw. It's from the late 1800's or early 1900's.

It's been well cared for, the handle has the best patina, and is worn smooth in the exact spots my hand touches. I can feel the past crafts folks presence in this one.

Anyhoo, it was DULL! Every other tooth was shorter than the rest.

The wife took it to my sharpener guy, he says these fine (15 TPI) saws weren't worth his time. Another no longer does hand saws. Third and last fellow, who turned 80 didn't want to possibly ruin it.

Sooo, I'll do it my self...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I polished up the steel, there's a little pitting, but that's ok.

Next, I filed the tops off the teeth until they were flattened.

Then, I mounted the saw file into a guide block. This will help me hold the file with an 8 degree rake angle. 

Now I file the teeth until the flats are removed and each tooth is sharp. A DT saw should be sharpened like a rip saw, so the file is held 90 deg. to the blade.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

So many teeth!

After sharpening, I used a saw set to give each tooth just a slight set. 

Too much set, and the saw can wander, not enough and it will bind. 

Neat thing, if it binds, I can always go back and increase the set. If it wanders, I can use an oil stone on the side of the blade and hone it down some.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Done!

The tools ran less than $50, sharpening time about 1-1/2 hours.

It easily cuts through 1" maple. Can't wait to try it on 3/8" cherry.

Thanks for looking in.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking good. I just did the same thing with my tenon saw last night. My first attempt to sharpen it really screwed it up. I attached a block to the file that was the same depth as the saw blade so the block ran smoothly along my workbench top and kept the correct angle on the file. Huge improvement and quick. I had to reset my teeth cause I had to joint them down so low. I tested it on a quick tenon type cut and it slid right through the oak. 

That is a beautiful saw you have there. They don't make handles like that anymore do they? It looks almost exactly like my Disston #4 backsaw's handle. SOOOoooooo comfortable, not like anything I've held modern. Let us know how she cuts! And thanks for posting the pics, fun to see!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Brink said:


> For Xmas, the wife gave me this Richardson dovetail saw. It's from the late 1800's or early 1900's.


Hope you got her something great in return - that is an excellent saw, and a good sharpening job too.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the post Brink, this is the type of thing that makes this site so valuable. 

Hand saw sharpening is a skill that anyone with hand eye coordination for woodworking can learn. I also like the fact that I have control over the process.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's awesome, Brink!!! 

Expect to get a few in the mail from me that need sharpening as well... I'll throw in some hot sauce and cane syrup as payment :smile:

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I know the feeling of hands of the craftsman before. I love using my 2 disston tenon saws-to bad they can't talk.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

ACP said:


> Looking good. I just did the same thing with my tenon saw last night. My first attempt to sharpen it really screwed it up. I attached a block to the file that was the same depth as the saw blade so the block ran smoothly along my workbench top and kept the correct angle on the file. Huge improvement and quick. I had to reset my teeth cause I had to joint them down so low. I tested it on a quick tenon type cut and it slid right through the oak.
> 
> That is a beautiful saw you have there. They don't make handles like that anymore do they? It looks almost exactly like my Disston #4 backsaw's handle. SOOOoooooo comfortable, not like anything I've held modern. Let us know how she cuts! And thanks for posting the pics, fun to see!


It does cut well, I think the next time I'll use a little more rake angle, it can be a little hard start the cut. And the handle is comfy.



joesbucketorust said:


> Hope you got her something great in return - that is an excellent saw, and a good sharpening job too.


I hacked out a couple lamps for her, also got her some foot powder and gummi bears. I don't think we're even.  



Wrangler said:


> Thanks for the post Brink, this is the type of thing that makes this site so valuable.
> 
> Hand saw sharpening is a skill that anyone with hand eye coordination for woodworking can learn. I also like the fact that I have control over the process.


I wish I started with my big Diston and Sandvik saws. Those little teeth are just hard to see. It was surprisingly simple to figure out.



firemedic said:


> That's awesome, Brink!!!
> 
> Expect to get a few in the mail from me that need sharpening as well... I'll throw in some hot sauce and cane syrup as payment :smile:
> 
> --------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


Haha, you guys have hot sauce down there? Whoda guessed? But I warn you, I'm very slow to send things back. Lol.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

The first saws I sharpenened were also 14 and 20 tpi. I agree totally that the 8 tpi Distons I have done since were much easier. With the fine teeth it's easy to loose your place. I now ink the teeth with a red sharpie pen. The gullets I have finished stand out a little better.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:laughing: if I needed em NOW I'd figure out how to sharpen em myself! lol

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

WoW Brink! That is one handsome saw. The pic of the cuts you did with it says it all. 

I have several saws that need sharpening. Guess I had better get started. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanx for all the nice comments.

Here's a link that helped me along. http://www.vintagesaws.com/library/primer/sharp.html


----------



## Jude (Jan 8, 2012)

What a fantastic thread! Thanks for sharing with us. I'm very new here and really appreciate the content guys like you put on here.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Brink said:


> I polished up the steel, there's a little pitting, but that's ok.
> 
> Next, I filed the tops off the teeth until they were flattened.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me a little more how the guide block works?
How does that keep it at 8° angle ?

Thanks for the post


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> Can you tell me a little more how the guide block works?
> How does that keep it at 8° angle ?
> 
> Thanks for the post


The guide block is marked with a 98 degree angle. ( next time, 102 degrees). Then I lined up the file with the line. 

When filing, I hold the guide so it is parallel with the saw. It's a lot of eyeballing, but works pretty well.


----------



## RandyL (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice job, i thought if i keep reading the thread that i would see that you eventually just decided to hang it on the wall as a conversation piece. :laughing: Makes me want to go and try and sharpen all my hand saws. I have one of those teeth setting ,guide, holder, bit things for hand saws but never attempted using it yet.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

RandyL said:


> Nice job, i thought if i keep reading the thread that i would see that you eventually just decided to hang it on the wall as a conversation piece. :laughing: Makes me want to go and try and sharpen all my hand saws. I have one of those teeth setting ,guide, holder, bit things for hand saws but never attempted using it yet.


Thanks, this one is a user. And today it's getting a good work out.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Can't argue with those pic's. Nice work, Brink. What'cha making?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I was building drawers for a couple end tables.

Cherry fronts, red maple sides


----------

